# Hi! New to this and new to TTC!



## Lvtnb4

This is actually mine and my DH second month TTC. Last month I was just off BC and we weren't really trying. This month I used OPKs and I think I've pinpointed my ovulation day. Right now, if the OPK was correct, I am 4 dpo. And in the dreaded tww! I can't wait to read everyone's stories and symptoms and hopefully see a bunch of BFP! :happydance:


----------



## beccabonny

Welcome! And welcome to the TWW :) 

I found OPKs were the difference maker for me in TTC. Hope to see you around on the boards!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb!


----------



## Looneylou

&#128075; Hi. I'm also new to the forum..not so new to ttc...2 years here. I'm also in my tww and super impatient!!! Need the next week and a half to fly by like now! Lol.


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome. :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum & good luck TTC :)


----------



## Sarahh89

Welcome :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------

